# New Trailer



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Guys 
Been a while since I’ve been on here l’d like some input and suggestions (scary) from you
I’ve got a 1998 whipray (#35) that I bought new with a Merc 25 had it redone at HB in 2014 it also has a trailer that was new in 1998 EZ Loader thinking about a new trailer (maybe something with a walkway) 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I would get in touch with Sport Trail in Bay Saint Louis, MS (Kevin). They are not inexpensive but they are flat out IMO the best boat trailers made.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If you're located in Florida, I would recommend Rolls Axle in Lakeland.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Ramlin


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

B&S in Reddick does good work and quoted me less than Ameratrail.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Second on the Rolls Axle. Dan built me a custom dry launch for my skiff. I most likely will never have to get another trailer for this boat, and I’ve been impressed with how it rides and the quality of the build.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Out of curiosity.... What's a typical price range for a new Rolls for lets gay a waterman etc...

$3k-$5k?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Depends on options, but you can get one for about the mid-point of your range or less.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Basic package starts at $3,800. I got a few options added and it ended up just shy of $5,000 out the door


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Owens and sons, slide on, st Petersburg, built 2 for me 1987 n 2018..


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like my Ramlin.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a galvanized ramlin my 16 waterman was on. I just got an aluminum ramlin. It’s a 2006. I’d say it’s in fair shape. I’ve had the bearings and axle done about a year ago. It has a new Fulton F2 winch and jack stand. I’d be willing to sell it for a good price if you’re interested. It’s at my buddy’s shop now, I can get pics over the weekend.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice skiff too!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Float on. Built very solid.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Out of curiosity.... What's a typical price range for a new Rolls for lets gay a waterman etc...
> 
> $3k-$5k?


Gay waterman?ha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ramblin


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Gay waterman?ha


Say a waterman*


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Say a waterman*


Your waterman's lifestyle choices are safe here.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Float-on


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The Float-On I got with my Glades X seemed to be a decent trailer for the money. Not sure what it ran. Great folks to work with there.


----------

